# S Scale, Parts Site........



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.ssstrains.com/default.htm

Anyone used this company?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> http://www.ssstrains.com/default.htm
> 
> Anyone used this company?



This seller has American Flyer parts.
Check out all I think there was a 300 shell for $2.50?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-FLYER-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588785671b


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Motor for $15 w/t shipping?

I don't know if it's the same as yours.

Same seller


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never used them, Jim. Mostly I buy LHS or Portline----Doug Peck has a pretty strong reputation. To be fair, though, a man running a crooked S scale sight is gonna starve to death. *L* He'd do better to run one on an HO site, where he'd get more orders. How was the trip?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Trip........*

Trip was fantastic! we had a ball, and the weather was perfect for early morning shelling(6AM)

I didn't get to do as much "Junk Shop/Yard Sale" buying as I wanted. I was also amazed at the prices that people had on their stuff(trains). I guess with the internet and ebay, it's become harder to find deals. People value their merchandise at what the highest prices they've seen listed, as opposed to what things are selling for.

Train swap meet here in Central Virginia in mid June. I'm been saving up for it(I had to stash cash or it would have been spent on the trip):laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad you had a good time---I've always enjoyed shelling. I'm still looking for a box to ship that item to you; I think I'll just have to chop one down to fit. I understand the problem with finding reasonable prices---I've found the best places to be the small, out-of-the way shops in isolated, rural areas. The closer you get to any large town or tourist area, the sooner the item crosses the line between 'junk' and 'antique'!


----------

